#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 哪位獸能教我畫獸圖！

## 蝕狼

每一次看到別人的獸圖時，都讓我好羨慕哦！我自己都不會畫！T.T嗚~嗚~嗚~

狼

我是一隻狼
穿梭在樂園之間
找尋自己的天地
忘卻煩惱
忘記考試
沉浸在無邊無際的幻想之中

----------


## 綠風

把你的特徵都分析一遍
顏色、姿勢等
這樣才有地方著筆

----------


## 快樂狼人

但是我覺得如果要練手繪的話~畫漫畫最快八^^因為漫畫中角色會重複劃到吐血....對手繪練習滿有效果的= =

鼠繪的話就做動畫八....光是4~5分鐘的動畫就要畫上2000多張.保證鼠繪滾瓜爛熟= =

----------


## rix

好像聽說日本做的動畫
1秒是24楨
所說的1楨就是1張圖
所以1分鐘就是24*60=1440
4-5分鐘2000多張圖也算不錯了～

----------


## 和魯夫

> 但是我覺得如果要練手繪的話~畫漫畫最快八^^因為漫畫中角色會重複劃到吐血....對手繪練習滿有效果的= =
> 
> 鼠繪的話就做動畫八....光是4~5分鐘的動畫就要畫上2000多張.保證鼠繪滾瓜爛熟= =


手會爆痛的吧......

手繪練漫畫我是同意啦.....
但為什麼鼠繪要做動畫呢???
(我不會做啊....)

----------


## Wolfy

> 手會爆痛的吧......


你忘了畫防風眼鏡了 (大指~~~)XDDD

----------


## 狼魂

學畫就是一直畫 然後給其他人看看 那裡需要改進
至少我都是這樣啦  畫好圖後 都傳給一些特定的獸看
看看那裡需要改進

----------


## Michile

先從培養美感開始吧?

自己覺得怎麼畫比較好看，就怎麼畫…
一開始可以先從喜歡的別人的作品來觀摩，像是動漫或其他畫家畫的圖之類…

再慢慢地開始練習，
然後多跟有興趣的人交流、檢討…之類。

一開始大概就這樣吧?

參考一些漫畫人物的教學應該也會有幫助，還有素描…等等。

----------


## J.C.

建議先從模仿畫開始
可以訓練觀察力跟描寫能力
模仿的作品不要找太難的 線條造型清晰 以能夠在一小時左右完成的作品為佳 還需要持續不斷的練習
覺得自己能把握造型之後 試著不要看參考圖自己畫
這樣累積經驗之後一定會有進步的

----------


## MINE

> 好像聽說日本做的動畫
> 1秒是24楨
> 所說的1楨就是1張圖
> 所以1分鐘就是24*60=1440
> 4-5分鐘2000多張圖也算不錯了～


日本動畫?
那種只有嘴在動
然後還找其他地方代工的動畫能夠練圖?

動畫師做動畫是想盡辦法做到最有效率
練圖是基本功，做動畫時已經是在應用了
可別本末倒置了哦


畫漫畫也是應用了...不是用來練習的

----------


## cerberus

最基本的就是「畫」

無論何時何地，任何場合，想到就畫

上課的時候偷偷在課本旁邊亂畫圖，上廁所的時候帶紙筆進去畫

只要多練習，技巧一定會進步，電腦繪圖則是等手繪習慣之後再說

筆都拿不好就想練習滑鼠跟手繪板，未免太躁進了

等到最基本的技巧都掌握到以後，才開始針對獸人的畫法這方面練習吧

----------


## 桂圓

從動手開始吧 我肯動手去畫就會進步了

不過其他方面倒是蠻自卑的↓↓↓

----------


## Freelancer

我也剛剛在學畫圖說~~ 我想我也是先模仿大大門的畫吧~

----------


## 狼馬

這理有題到模仿這部份....
在下這裡提出些個人看法

雖然模彷是很容易的入門方式
但模彷久了，就會有些許影響
雖然都是出自於自己手繪出來的作品
但便可能受到先前的影響
創作出來的作品總會看到某些作家的影子
逐漸的失去了些許自我原創的東西在其中

所以*模彷入門*
但對於之後的*受影響程度*
優劣與否...見仁見智囉 ^^

在下的想法比較天真
給有心想創作的獸友們一句簡單的話：

　　畫的好或不好一回事，但不願意拿起筆來畫就是自己的事囉 ^^

----------


## TYPHOON

多看些狼的插圖或圖鑑
試著把四足狼畫出來
上手後再畫二足的

----------


## kinglung

在幸運之中在下撞到了這樂園
並決志要開始學畫了
我想先玩狼的頭
再到整隻狼兒
再接著到去畫一隻強壯的獸人
我想問一下剛學的時候
我應該從什麼方向入手?
用什麼器材可以容易點上手?
請教一下各位獸大


p.s.我是畫手繪的

----------


## 月影之虎

我是今天加入的虎~
想畫一 些獸人的
不知道要如何學起
雖然之前有學過繪畫
不過還有但加強
還有請大家多多關照
以下是在下畫的請大家指教

----------

